# Herunterladen einer csv. Datei nicht möglich



## SalomonING (9 Dezember 2021)

Servus,

ich lasse mit einer Wago SPS 750-880 Temperaturwerte meiner Heizung auslesen und in eine csv. Datei auf die interne SD-Karte schreiben.
Das funktioniert soweit alles sehr gut. 
Nun möchte ich aber über die Ferne auf die SD-Karte zugreifen. Dafür nutze ich FileZilla. Verbinde mich mit der SPS und greife auf den internen Speicherplatz zu.
Die csv. Datei wird mir angezeigt, lässt sich aber leider nicht herunterladen. Ich habe keine Idee woran es liegen könnte, vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee?
Löschen lässt sich die Datei...


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Moin Salomon,

hast Du mal eine Anmeldung als admin/wago probiert, anstatt einer anonymen Anmeldung?


----------



## SalomonING (9 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mich über die Verbindung "Normal" mit admin/wago angemeldet. Funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Ist die Datei eventuell gesperrt, noch vom Programm geöffnet?
Hast Du es mal testweise mit einem anderen Verzeichnis/Laufwerk probiert?
Kannst Du per FTP auf den Datenträger schreiben?
Hast Du mal durch die Einstellungen in der Weboberfläche geguckt, ob da noch was einzustellen ist?


----------



## SalomonING (9 Dezember 2021)

Den FTP Port über die Weboberfläche der SPS habe ich bereits aktiviert.
Mit einem anderen Verzeichnis funktioniert das Herunterladen. Nur von der SD-Karte wird es nicht zugelassen.
Die SPS ist Ausgeloggt und zeichnet momentan nichts auf.


----------



## SalomonING (9 Dezember 2021)

Es ist möglich eine Datei auf der SD-Karte zu erstellen.


----------



## Pawe9319 (9 Dezember 2021)

Probier es doch nochmal mit WinSCP, habe hier persönlich bessere Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Dann würde ich auch mal einen anderen FTP Client probieren... und sonst den WAGO-Support befragen.


----------



## SalomonING (9 Dezember 2021)

Über WinSCP habe ich es auch schon probiert, hier wird mir allerdings nicht einmal die Dateigröße angezeigt. Deswegen bin ich vorerst bei FileZilla geblieben. Okay danke für eure Hilfe. Ich werde mal beim Wago Support anfragen.


----------



## SalomonING (9 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe es eben nochmal über WinSCP probiert, diesmal wurde auch die Dateigröße angezeigt und das Herunterladen der Datei hat funktioniert.
Wie durch ein Wunder😀
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## SalomonING (10 Dezember 2021)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage, die mir gerade Kopfschmerzen bereitet.
Wenn ich die SPS vom Strom trenne und erneut anschließe startet die SPS nicht automatisch das Programm. Ich müsste es dann über Codesys wieder erneut aufspielen und starten. Gibt es da eine smartere Lösung? Über die Internetsuche habe ich bereits über das WBM ein Backup erstellt. Anschließend die SPS vom Strom getrennt, anschließend wieder Verbunden und das Backup aufgespielt. Naja das Programm ist nicht gestartet. 
Gibt es da irgendeine Lösung?


----------



## JSEngineering (10 Dezember 2021)

Beim Aufspielen das "Bootprojekt erzeugen"...


----------



## SalomonING (10 Dezember 2021)

Okay. Vielen Dank habe ich gemacht und die Dateien auf die SD-Karte geladen. SPS vom Strom getrennt. Wieder angeschlossen, Backup aufgespielt. Programm startet nicht. Was mache ich Falsch?


----------



## JSEngineering (10 Dezember 2021)

warum spielst Du Dateien auf SD-Karte?
Du überspielst das mit Codesys und erzeugst dann mit Codesys das Bootprojekt...


----------



## SalomonING (10 Dezember 2021)

Okay Super hat funktioniert Vielen Dank!!!


----------

